# Cold start TSB



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll dig it up.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been failing in my duties as TSB poster . I will run through all the TSB's you sent me and see if its in there. If I find it, I will post it.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Got it. NTB95-120a. I don't believe you'll have it, I'll have to print up all the latest ones when I get a chance.
The TSB applies to all models. I don't have away to scan it. I'll have to fax it to you.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

It's only a one pager, when I get a chance I'll type it on here.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Service information

In casa a vehicle is hard to start during cold weather, we suggest the following procedure outlinded in the Owner's manual.
Use these steps when the weather is cold and the engine is hard to start.
1) Press the accelerator pedal down approximately 1/3 of the way to the floor.
2) Hold the accelerator pedal in this position while cranking the engine.
3) Once the engine has started release the accelerator pedal.
NOTE: Do not race the engine while warming it up.
4) If the engine does not start within 15 seconds, stop cranking, wait at least 10 seconds.
Then repeat steps 1 through 3.
Once an engine is started in cold weather condition:
You should keep the engine running for a minimum of 2-3 minutes before shutting it off.
starting and stopping of the engine over a short period of time may make the vehicle more difficult to restart.
It may also adversely affect a vehicle's fuel economy.
Cont....


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Another factor which may affect a vehicles "startability" is the viscosity or thickness of the oil that is used.

SAE 5W-30 viscosity engine oil is preferred for all temperatures, all year-round for most models.

SAE 5W-30 viscosity oil makes it easier to start the engine and maintain a stable idle during warm-up.

END.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice....thanks Hardcore!


----------

